# Prices on used Martin acoustics



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm become interested in buying a used Martin guitar and I'm having problems trying to get an idea of the price I'd need to pay. Prices seem to be all over the place on used Martins - I'm talking more recent models, not vintage models. I probably have a budget somewhere around $1700 Cdn. 

I went to a local store on the weekend and tried some of his used Martins. I wasn't too impressed really. Most needed a setup and new strings. Can someone "in the know" comment on the prices on these Martins? Are they high? reasonable?

http://classaxe.ca/guitars/used_acoustic/martin/


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Seems pretty close to average, perhaps 100.00 high, depending on condition.


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

They are a little high. Especially considering the current economy and competition. 
I've owned a couple of Martins.. Just sold a D18 about 9 months ago.. It sold for a couple of hundred less than the one listed. It was also in very good condition and nearing vintage status... It sold from the 12th fret in Toronto, so I think their price was fairly indicative of the true value.
I'm amazed at how people really need to own a Martin at some point during the course of their disease (GAS). 
One thing your should consider when buying a used Martin is the question of "neck reset". Martin will do it under warranty if you are the original owner, so if you buy it used and the action gets too high to adjust with the saddle.. you are looking a big bucks. Martins, unlike Taylors, do not have bolt on necks, so the cost of a neck reset is quite high.. Just a caveat. Check the action. If you look at the listings of guitars on the 12th fret, they are very good at listing the string and saddle height, so you know if there is any possibility of your having to do major work on the instrument.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I would highly recommend that you play any Martin that you were considering buying, and try not to be wowed by the nameplate. Ask yourself if you would be willing to pay the same amount for the same guitar if it had another nameplate.

They made some real clunkers in the 70s and 80s and you should check neck angle and intonation very carefully. A neck reset will cost you $400~800 and having the saddle slot filled routed and moved (common cure for extreme intonation issues) will likely be ~$200.

Think of it as if you were out buying a used car. Is a clunky old Cadillac that needs a lot of work a better buy than a newer import for the same price that is in better condition and working well?

Of course you may find one that is in good condition, plays well and gives you goose bumps when you play it.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Tony Burns (Dec 20, 2007)

Just a thought -i think prices are better here in the US on guitars , you might want to seek out folks who have had experience dealing with different sellers , alot of times in the US you can buy a new martin for about 40 percent off of list - and used would only be a couple hundred less if its that much . buying it new would get you a full warranty- and the new martins really have a great sound to them - I think its hard to find a dog with just about any new Martin - a dealer would also give you a fair assesment of the guitars sound . Something to think about .


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Good suggestions so far, thanks. Regarding buying from the US, what seems like a good deal can quickly evaporate when you have to factor in shipping, taxes and brokerage fees. I've seen some great prices at the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum and at the Acoustic Guitar Forum, but, when you include the above, they quickly cease to become good deals.

I honestly wouldn't buy any of the guitars that I listed on that site. I played them all and none of them jumped out at me as being a great guitars. Could have been just the ancient strings and crappy setup, but I wouldn't be shelling out 1500 to 2000 $ on any of those. I already have a Taylor 214 so I'm in no rush to buy. Its just that I've never owned a Martin before and they seem to be the defacto standard in acoustic guitars for so many people.

I'm actually more interested in a smaller bodied acoustic - like an OM18/21 size. I tried a new Martin 000-16GT at Lauzon Music and it was really nice. I also want to try a Larrivee OM-03. I tried a used one at the same store as the Martins but again, dead strings and poorly setup, so I couldn't get a feel for what it could be. I'll just keep looking around. Ottawa Folklore Centre also carries the Stonebridge guitars which are supposed to be very nice. I'll try those too.

I'll stop talking now as I have entered the rambling phase .... kjdr


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

FWIW, I sold my D-28 here a few months back for $1600. It was an '01, mint condish, with case. New D-28's were available locally for $2400 + tax so, needless to say, it didn't last long. If I were you, I'd search out a private deal and simply avoid paying (unnecessary) taxes.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Dunno if you dig your obscure Martin's, but I see Folkway Music in Guelph has a '01 CEO-5 for awfully close to your budget. You can find it here, along with some pricier Martin's...

http://www.folkwaymusic.com/instruments/martin.html

Just tryin' to help.


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Good suggestions so far, thanks. Regarding buying from the US, what seems like a good deal can quickly evaporate when you have to factor in shipping, taxes and brokerage fees. I've seen some great prices at the Unofficial Martin Guitar Forum and at the Acoustic Guitar Forum, but, when you include the above, they quickly cease to become good deals.


Very true! Unless you wanted to put the guitar in your trunk and drive over the border that is.

I would definitely say to keep an eye on both the 12th Fret and Folkway Music's websites. They are both vintage dealers.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This store is about a 5 hour drive from Ottawa but worth checking out

http://www.parkwaymusic.com/guitars/used_vintage_acoustic.shtml


----------



## rbbambino (Oct 10, 2007)

+1 to both 12th fret and folkway. They are excellent shops. Your comment about wanting a smaller guitar was interesting. I have definitely gone away from Dreads. I just don't like their size. You mentioned the Stonebridge. Here is a picture of my Martin 000 and Stonebridge 23-CR side by each.
http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb66/RonBloor/guits.jpg
The Stonebridge is larger in size, but still very comfortable to play. It has 10 times the sound in every way than the smaller Martin.
You have probably stopped reading by now, so I will shut up..


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Derek, have you looked into the 00-15? It's all mahogany with the slightly smaller body. It's comfortable to play, has a lot of sustain and very rich tone. Let me know if you want to try the one I have at home which is actually my fiancee's which she bought when she wanted to try learning to play. It's aged a bit now from me playing it all the time. And it stays in the family room.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll second the 000-15 suggestion. I've got the cutaway version (OMC-15e), and I love it. It's a very warm sounding guitar and I find it far more comfortable to play than the big dreadnaughts.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

For the money the new HD16RLSH is probably your best buy out there, new for $1999 with Hard Shell case and warranty. 

They are almost the HD 28 other than the neck joint and they kick the sound out...

If your buying used I would look at the very late 80's or stay in the 90's as Martin had issues in the 70's and early 80's and its hard to find a real good sounding box from that Era. Not saying they aren't out there but they are fewer between.

the newer Martins are killer and the quality and sound has come back....

A buddy of mine has an early 90's d16 special edition (rosewood box) that sound friggin awesome. Paid $ 1200 used....

I just bought myself a 2004 D18 golden era (1934) used for $2400, it will compliment my early 90's d28 quite nicely.

Happy hunting.....


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

You've got some pretty good advice here. Buy from top dealers like the Fret or Folkways if you can't travel to play them. Stay out of the 70s and 80s, stick to the last 15 years of production and you shouldn't be disappointed. The GE series is one of the best of the new guitars currently on offer. 
I'm a big Old Martin fan (also an Old Big Martin Fan and a big Old Martin fan) having a dozen of the pesky things from the early 20s to mid 60s.
I think, if you are careful, you can do well by purchasing in the US. Though the less expensive the instrument, the poorer the deal becomes. It costs as much to send a $5K guitar x-border as it does a $1K guitar.

One other point. A desirable instrument will always be desirable and sell easily. Thus if you "pay for the name" you will generally get the "name money" back when you sell. Martin is arguably the most desirable name in acoustic guitars.


----------



## speedster (Nov 11, 2009)

Bought the D18 GE in your area of the Country Mike, the guy I bought it off lives in Innisfail AB which is between Calgary and Edmonton...

It's in transit and I'm sitting on pins and needles waiting for it to arrive and that the same time hoping it gets here without the carrier damaging it.

My buddy has had one for 2 years and I'm being lusting for one ever since. 

Been busy buying my son a couple guitars in the interim and decided to buy it for my upcoming birthday.....


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I'm become interested in buying a used Martin guitar and I'm having problems trying to get an idea of the price I'd need to pay. Prices seem to be all over the place on used Martins - I'm talking more recent models, not vintage models. I probably have a budget somewhere around $1700 Cdn.
> 
> I went to a local store on the weekend and tried some of his used Martins. I wasn't too impressed really. Most needed a setup and new strings. Can someone "in the know" comment on the prices on these Martins? Are they high? reasonable?
> 
> http://classaxe.ca/guitars/used_acoustic/martin/



It depends on exactly what you want. I originally went out looking for a used HD28. Long&Mcquade shipped one down to Burlington from the Oshawa store. They wanted about $2000 for it. It didn't have the original case. Just a cheap hard case that was in fair conditon. The guitar looked a little beat up and was in bad need of a setup. The strings looked like they'd been on the guitar for 10 years.
I ended up buying a brand new HD28V that was to me better than the HD28 anyway. And I got for an amazing price due to L&M honoring a mismarked price tag.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'm become interested in buying a used Martin guitar and I'm having problems trying to get an idea of the price I'd need to pay. Prices seem to be all over the place on used Martins - I'm talking more recent models, not vintage models. I probably have a budget somewhere around $1700 Cdn.
> 
> I went to a local store on the weekend and tried some of his used Martins. I wasn't too impressed really. Most needed a setup and new strings. Can someone "in the know" comment on the prices on these Martins? Are they high? reasonable?
> 
> http://classaxe.ca/guitars/used_acoustic/martin/


So Bagpipe, its been a year, did you find something yet?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> It depends on exactly what you want. I originally went out looking for a used HD28. Long&Mcquade shipped one down to Burlington from the Oshawa store. They wanted about $2000 for it. It didn't have the original case. Just a cheap hard case that was in fair conditon. The guitar looked a little beat up and was in bad need of a setup. The strings looked like they'd been on the guitar for 10 years.
> I ended up buying a brand new HD28V that was to me better than the HD28 anyway. And I got for an amazing price due to L&M honoring a mismarked price tag.


I played a HD28V once and it was a better guitar than any D28 I've played prior and since. 

IMO


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> So Bagpipe, its been a year, did you find something yet?


Hey, yeah I was kinda surprised to see this thread being resurrected. 

I ended up not following through on getting a Martin. I decided that the Taylor acoustic I had was good enough for my needs for now. 

I think my question was partly to do with the sad state of the used Martin acoustics that I had tried (in one particular used store - worn out strings and poor setups). I have since tried a range of Martins and am convinced that I will own one eventually. Just have to figure out which kidney to sell first.


----------

